# jruby & rails & gem install problem



## Alain De Vos (Mar 3, 2020)

I removed all rubies and installed jruby-9.2.5.0 from ports.
Running as a user :
$jruby -S gem install --user-install rails --pre --no-rdoc --no-ri
Returns :
ERROR:  While executing gem ... (Gem :: PathError)
    installing into parent path CHANGELOG.md of /usr/home/x/.gem/jruby/2.5.0/gems/concurrent-ruby-1.1.6 is not allowed

How to fix this ? [Note, it might be one a bug in jruby but it works in gentoo]


----------

